# IHS show Rodbaston



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyone going on Sunday? I got my membership card through today so I'll be having a nosy but cant buy anything. Bit peeved cause apparently there will be some het for snow bulls there 

Anyhow if anyone is going and wants to find a pub afterwards let me know :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

i am thinking of heading over to ppick something up.... :lol:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

As long as its not me I dont mind! :lol:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi

Not personally going this time, got a new rack system to build, but my partner in crime, Donna (my sister and expert leo handler !) will be there along with her hubby Steve (tarantulabarn) and all his creepy crawlies !

If you get a chance, drop by the stall and say Hi

Tony


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

is your sister taking any geckos ?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

*ihs show*

we are going just for a look, hopefully, not easy though with all those reps just begging to be bought.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

PendleHog said:


> As long as its not me I dont mind! :lol:


well thats my plans ruined :lol:


----------



## Goodwin (Nov 17, 2006)

Who went, what did you get? 

I got a few additions for the shop, but I think some are going to be staying in the house with me  

Craig.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

*ihs*

we came home not empty handed but with 2 leopard geckos and an 8week old yemens, and lots of t shirts.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

we bought a corn for heather mother for chiristmas, lovelly little amel, a hognose couldnt resist, a hypo leo, a super hypo leo and some pinkies n substrates, went with the intention of just having a look, lol !


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Goodwin said:


> Who went, what did you get?
> 
> I got a few additions for the shop, but I think some are going to be staying in the house with me
> 
> Craig.


Hi. Im not sure if you have noticed but you have your full address in your details under your user name to the side.

<----------------


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Maybe thats the shop? Some nifty advertising?! :?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I came home with a new boa which is pretty nice!


----------



## Goodwin (Nov 17, 2006)

tombraider said:


> Goodwin said:
> 
> 
> > Who went, what did you get?
> ...


Thanks for that, I hadnt noticed, go into autopilot when completing on-line sign ups, 

PendleHog: Yep indeed it was the shop location, Ive looked on here for rules around advertising etc but cant find anything.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Goodwin said:


> tombraider said:
> 
> 
> > Goodwin said:
> ...


I think you can advertise your shop on here. I just thought Id mention it incase you had accidently put your home address


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeah no worries advertising the shop, everyone else plugs their stuff :lol:


----------



## Goodwin (Nov 17, 2006)

No problem, thanks for the info, I have a seperate thread in this forum about the shop Krazy-Kritters.

Anyway, back to the IHS meeting, I thought it was a good show, hotter in some of the rooms than others. Felt sorry for the one girl (sorry didnt get your name if your on here) who was all the way down the back by simon's rodents and the viv's, I bought my FBToads and kingsnake from her, and that was her last sale so she didnt do bad.

Got to the show early dispite a 100mph rear wheel blow out on the motorway and a Mc D's stop. Wasnt a bad drive from South Wales apart from the previous.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi all

Yes, sorry, my sister did have a few geckos, but we not got many left so was only a small selection.

She picked up a group of 3:6 fat tails we had arranged, but what I didnt know was she also brought home an Adult male cave gecko.

I dont mind as I was planning on getting some of these. He is great, but looks a little 'evil'. :twisted:


----------



## Goodwin (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anyone know the breeders who were in the corner opposite the door in the second reptile room? selling alot of different corn morphs?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

While we're at it does anyone know who had the het for snow bulls? Or indeed who bought them?!


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

hiya
well it was my first reptile show and i was really impressed could of took loads home if i had the money, room etc lol
in the end we came away with a pretty adult female royal and a rather cute 8 week old yemens.
by the way does anyone know the guy who was selling all the adult pairs of breeding corns he was right by the door in the right hand room of the last two rooms.
would love to know if he has any left really keen on the pastel motleys he had.
thanks laura


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

the guy with the corn pairs had sold amost everything when we left... dont know who he was though

i spent sometime looking at the cave gecko he does look mean but awesome at the same time... 

i kept looking at the fat tails too there was alot about... some nies pairs for the £50 quid mark... 

was a nice pair of guyanna red tails but i just dont have the space...


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah, the cave gecko is wicked, he is called 'gallows'. needs a little fattning up but otherwise fine. 

The fatties we got were from a mate who is more into tarantulas now, but they are wonderful as well, some have stump tails with markings like another head ! others have great 'racing stripes' all the way down.

Only problem is, i now have instructions to build more vivs ready for next year. 

times like this I wish i had the tardis in the back garden instead of the reptile shed !!


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

did your sisters geckos have like printed labels on the tubs saying their latin name etc but not the morph ? if so i had a look at them but must confess i couldnt resist the hypo and super hypo on one of the closer tables, they where abit cheaper too i think


----------



## simonc (Sep 11, 2006)

i know the guy with the bulls both snows and hets available!


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

simonc said:


> i know the guy with the bulls both snows and hets available!


Hans gunna love you lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, they were in white tubs, with names printed on, inc hatch dates etc. 

Didnt have morphs cos they were all normals and £20 for a 5 month juvi is as low as we get ! we will just keep them and grow them on for next years adults !

Its strange, all the beeders and retile 'fans' we know rave about how good the morphs look, but this year we have had so many requests for 'normals' that they have out sold the morphs by far !


----------



## Dan2211 (Jun 24, 2009)

*5th November: IHS Rodbaston Show*

Hiya mate just wondering do u know if u need to be a member to go the show next weekend



Cheers



Dan


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you have to be an ihs member or have the associate members card from the last doncaster show.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

going i think:2thumb:


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

This thread is 3 years old hasnt anyone noticed i have posted threads explaininng whats happening as far as this years show goes


----------

